# Treats for dog on raw food diet



## Rummy (Dec 22, 2012)

We were finding that the kibble diet didn't suit Ruby (6mth) so we have been giving her a raw food diet for about a month now, and she appears to be doing really well on it.

But we're struggling with what to give her as treats. The traditional 'pedigree' type treat seems to upset her tummy, but I don't really fancy walking round with raw meat in my pocket.

Any ideas? Cheers.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese! 

If she is okay with cheese give that a go. 

Also these are good too. James Wellbeloved Cracker Jacks.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/gift...-and-treats/?freeText=james+welbeloved&pag=21


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

How about dried lung or dried liver?
Or dried pure fish?
It's all natural ,but sort of desiccated .


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

As I have to keep my boy on raw duck and avoid anything with cereal or dairy is there much left?

I use dried duck breast and dried venison treats. If you live in the Uk or Ireland there is a new dried fruit treat out - Papaya and Sweet Potato - they love it. The later is by a company called Soopa. You can buy it on line. They are also going to do coconut soon.

http://www.soopapets.com


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Treats for dog on raw food diet*



hotmischief said:


> As I have to keep my boy on raw duck and avoid anything with cereal or dairy is there much left?
> 
> I use dried duck breast and dried venison treats. If you live in the Uk or Ireland there is a new dried fruit treat out - Papaya and Sweet Potato - they love it. The later is by a company called Soopa. You can buy it on line. They are also going to do coconut soon.
> 
> http://www.soopapets.com


Astro would dig that I think. He loves Papaya and sweet potatoes, so I reckon he'd inhale that. I'll see if its available in Oz.

As for treats, dried liver is always a fave with mine. I also use dried kangaroo, but I doubt you guys could get that over there. Not many Roo farms over the pond..... 

Mine also love cheese.


----------



## loresonde (May 18, 2012)

This sounds really random but carrots, kale, apples, just about any vegetables. Broccoli and Radishes....well I would advise against those if you want to be in the same room,haha.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Raw veggies or fruits, dehydrated livers, lungs etc. of beef, duck, venison etc. 
Cheese may give the runs...


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I use dried elk, venison and duck. If he helped take it, he gets to help eat it, and he loves elk. I would suggest making your own treats if your doing the raw thing. It not hard to bake or dehydrate meat and it stays pretty well. Your pup will love you. Baby carrots or also very good. 

Oz, surprisingly, I grew up about 40 miles from the largest kangaroo sanctuary outside of Australia. It's about 70 miles outside of Atlanta. Used to get Roo meat there: I like it alot


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

dmak - how do you dry your duck, etc?

Not that I can see myself buying a whole duck and cutting it up, but would be interested. The air dried stuff I buy is very expensive - you should start a new business!!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

HM. funny you say that cause I've been thinking of starting a dog business. Anyways, there's a few ways to make the duck jerky and they all seem to work well. I can't take credit for the recipe, as I got it from a friend.

1c soy sauce
1/8c brown sugar
1/2c olive oil
2T red pepper sauce (omitted for dog)
2T cracked black pepper
1T garlic powder 
1t cayane pepper (omitted for dog)
1t chili powder (omitted for dog)
1t cummin
2T liquid smoke (omit if cooking in smoker)

I cut the duck into 1/8 in - 1/4 in thick strips (cut with the grain) and place duck and in ingredients into a cake pan. Refrigerate for 24 hours to cure.

2 cooking options. First, the easy way. I like to run a skewer through about 6-8 pieces and hang them from the oven rack (place drip pan underneath) this allows the fat to drip off creating a leaner treat. Set your oven to 175-200 degrees (f) and cook for 4-6 hours. Every hour I crack open the oven door for about 20-30 minutes. Once, your duck gets to desired toughness, I place the pieces in ziplock and refrigerate for a few hours. That helps keep it moist. Worthy of mentioning, duck tends to produce strong gamey flavors and scents while cooking, so make sure the Mrs (or Mr) is okay with the house smelling that way for a day.

The best method is to use the smoker. I prep the same way as I would in the oven. Throw the meat in the smoker. I prefer applewood and cherry, but mesquite and hickory is just as good. Smoke for 8-12 hours. Using the smoker virtually eliminates the gamey flavor, and I don't know a soul that prefers baked over smoked. 

Let me know if you have questions


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We are using freeze dried liver for the occasional reward. A two pound bag lasts a little more than a month and a half if I become aggressively treat oriented.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You should dmak - start a business.

The raw dog food and treats that a few members use here in the UK is called Natural Instinct. This was started 2yrs ago by an american vet. It is so popular they have doubled the size of the outlet and factory and distribute all over the UK.

One of the owners has an Aston Martin license plate DOG, the other owner has a top of the range Ferrari!!! Think they are doing pretty well.

Now if you do start a business, don't forget me!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam likes baby carrots, is that normal?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Slamming Salmon King Or Coho Fresh Earned in bunches Cooked or Qued

nothing can flex with Omega 3 

cheese plugs arteries  :

Buffalo treats Moose, Elk, Deer much less fat then beef and more Proteins ducks great as well endless fun

Nothing PROCESSED

earn it to Burn it"


----------

